# Bio-Spira refrigerated product switching over to shelf...



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to drag an AquariaCentral thread over here for discussion again, but I thought this was interesting...

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150308


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Very interesting....

Wonder if it will still work as well? Other shelved products don't seem to be affective, like the refrigerated BioSpira was.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I'm wondering...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I wonder how this will compare to Stability, which is a shelf product that is effective, just not as quickly.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's already called Safe-Start in Europe. I don't know how it works, though.
Well, at least Stability works as advertised. My guess is that Safe-start is going to wind up being very much like Stability.


----------

